# Keyboard doesn't work, then works and mouse no longer works

## hornbchr

At first my keyboard (USB) didn't work, but my mouse (PS/2) worked flawlessly. I followed the USB Keyboard How-to on this forum, but that killed my mouse. I'm getting an error when I run startx that says it can't open /dev/mouse or /dev/psaux (I tried both). I also tried linking directly to /dev/misc/psaux.

I configured the kernel (the parts that apply) like this:

USB: same as how-to states (everything I need is built-in)

Input: same as how-to states (again, everything I need is built-in (first two options, i believe))

Char/Mice: PS/2 mouse options are built-in 

Any help will be greatly appreciated

----------

## pjp

I have no idea what the problem might be (don't use USB).  However, I think USB 

mouse/keyboard problems have been discussed... you might try a search and see 

what comes up.

----------

## hornbchr

I found one post that described the same problem that i'm having, but the ppl that answered couldn't give any help.

----------

## ryejay98

Ugh... having the same problems you are ... have had it with all the different installations. USB Keyboard works fine ... but the ps/2 mouse doesn't work ...

had lots of suggestions given (see the Desktop forum) but ... none worked.

Someone has to know what to do?!?

----------

## ryejay98

The only thing I found that works was to buy a usb->ps/2 converter for my keyboard.  When I plugged the keyboard into a standard ps/2 port ... suddenly Linux recognized my ps/2 mouse. 

There's gotta be another way ... but ... hey, it works for now!

----------

